# help me put my first cart together



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

never smoked one and am assembling my first cart

I am sticking with vitolas I am comfortable with to start, belicosos, lonsdales and churchills

I found what appears to be a reputable vendor and want to try a fistful of singles before I get into boxes

I probably have the likely suspects already in my cart

if you have any suggestions for above average sticks for a first time buyer, by all means

I'm off to browse the habanos review section


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

My long time favorite is the San Cristobal El Principe. Very complex and creamyyyy.

Trinidad Reyes is also a winner. Boli PC is another must-have/can't do without.

All three of these do very well ROTT, but like anything Havana, will really come alive with some decent age.

Everyone's gonna hit you with CORO and other Cohiba, but be prepared to ignore them for AT MINIMUM five years. The only exception is the little Siglos such as the 2. They do okay ROTT. CoRo M-U-S-T have five, but seven is dramatically better.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

Throw in RASCC and Parti shorts.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

siglo II / III
BCJ
BPC
QDO CC
HU majestic
HUPC
ERDM CS
RASCC
JLPC
SLR SA


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

yeah I guess I need to look at coronas too as they all seem to have a lot in that vitola
so far I have a couple boli, couple upmann, couple partagas, couple montes, couple ramon allones, a por laranaga and a vr unicos in the cart
i need to read some more before I commit to anything and I'll be looking at all your recommendations
thanks guys


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

jabuan said:


> siglo II / III
> BCJ
> BPC
> QDO CC
> ...


Solid list there, JoJo, but since Mike it totally new to the dark side, do you really think he's going to recognize all these acronyms? ound:


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure I can google any acronyms I don't grok and get pointed in the right direction


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

Herf N Turf said:


> Solid list there, JoJo, but since Mike it totally new to the dark side, do you really think he's going to recognize all these acronyms? ound:


BOOM!
Now he will. 


> BRC= Bolivar Royal Corona
> BBF= Bolivar Belicos Finos
> CG = Corona Gorda
> CORO= Cohiba Robusto
> ...


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/297197-abbreviations-factory-codes.html


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Herf N Turf said:


> Solid list there, JoJo, but since Mike it totally new to the dark side, do you really think he's going to recognize all these acronyms? ound:


my bad i'm lazy. hahahah

cohiba siglo i/ii
bolivar coronas junior
bolivar petit corona
quai d'orsay coronas claro
h. upmann majestic
h. upmann petit corona
el rey del mundo choix supreme
ramon allones small club coronas
juan lopez petit coronas
saint luis rey serie a


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

mike

now is probably the only time in history were almost all young habanos are smoking pretty good fresh .

you picked a good time to start .

my only suggestion is ... dont go too big to start ... try petit coronas or thereabouts in the begining .

derrek


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

lots of great suggestions, I am going to pick 10 singles from what I have and your recommendations to test the waters 
thanks very much guys


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

dvickery said:


> mike
> 
> now is probably the only time in history were almost all young habanos are smoking pretty good fresh .
> 
> ...


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Great post bro!


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

this is what I put together for my first order of singles
if you see any I can skip please say so
if I missed anything really good also please say so
the selection of singles I have to choose from is somewhat limited
I'm in no rush to submit this yet
thanks guys

Bolivar Belicosos Finos
Bolivar Libertador
Cohiba Siglo II
H. Upmann Royal Robusto
H. Upmann No. 2
Montecristo No. 2
Partagas Serie P No. 2
Ramon Allones Superiores
Ramon Allones Specially Selected
Vegas Robaina Unicos


----------



## US2China (Sep 18, 2012)

All good above. I prefer monte 2s as a regular smoke, r&j Churchill and wide churchills on occasion, and cohibas for aging.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

BlueDevil07 said:


> Throw in RASCC and Parti shorts.


+1!!


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

cakeanddottle said:


> Partagas Serie P No. 2
> Ramon Allones Specially Selected


Far from an expert but these are both what my limited palate would categorize as super-freaking-yummy-good-I-love-it-and-want-more.

Forgive my super technical terminology


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the posts. Helped me make a decision on first semi large order.

I went with 3 boxes for now.

Bolivar - Petit Coronas 
Ramon Allones - Specially Selected 
San Cristobal De La Habana - El Principe


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

JustinThyme said:


> Thanks for the posts. Helped me make a decision on first semi large order.
> 
> I went with 3 boxes for now.
> 
> ...


:nod::nod::nod:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

cakeanddottle said:


> I'm sure I can google any acronyms I don't *grok* and get pointed in the right direction


Not meaning to detract but the bolded above is a term I haven't heard for a long, long time! Old Mike needed a bit of seasoning&#8230;.lol


----------



## GeauxTigers (Mar 4, 2013)

If I might through my two cents in the ring with the heavy-weights that have already given great advice...

The Epi #2s are awesome if you like the medium-body sweet-cream and toasty woody goodness sort of profile.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

ok, I came back to this problem with a different criteria. I've thrown the following cart together based on positive reviews AND these being cigars I could actually afford to buy by the box of if I end up really liking any of them. Look at these and tell me if you think I'm wasting time with any of them, or if I've missed something that really should be on this list. This will be my very first CC purchase, so I'm trying to cover as much territory as I can, affordably. Thanks again guys.

Hoyo Epicure Especial
H. Uppmann Royal Robusto
Monte Double Edmundo
Partagas Serie D No. 4
Por Larranaga Montecarlos
Ramon Allones Superiores
RyJ Mille Fleurs
RyJ Short Churchills
San Cristobal El Principe
Trinidad Reyes


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hoyo Epicure Especial
H. Uppmann Royal Robusto
Por Larranaga Montecarlos
Ramon Allones Superiores
San Cristobal El Principe
Trinidad Reyes
Partagas Serie D No. 4

These are the ones I have smoked more than a couple of times and they are all great cigars, enjoy them!


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

RyJ Mille Fleurs removed


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

cakeanddottle said:


> ok, I came back to this problem with a different criteria. I've thrown the following cart together based on positive reviews AND these being cigars I could actually afford to buy by the box of if I end up really liking any of them. Look at these and tell me if you think I'm wasting time with any of them, or if I've missed something that really should be on this list. This will be my very first CC purchase, so I'm trying to cover as much territory as I can, affordably. Thanks again guys.
> 
> Hoyo Epicure Especial
> H. Uppmann Royal Robusto
> ...


I liked your first list a lot better.

My Top Rated (in ranking order):

Romeo Y Julieta Cazadores 2008
Montecristo No. 2
Cohiba Behike 54 2013
Trinidad Robusto T 2011
Cohiba Behike 52 2012
Partagas D4 2012
Ramon Allones Specially Selected 2013
Montecristo Double Edmundo 2013
Vegas Robaina Unicos 2013
Partagas P2 2012
Romeo Y Julieta Wide Churchill July 2013
Bolivar Boli Finos 2010
JLPC 2011
Monte El 520 2012
Trinidad Fundadores 2010

First box of CCs I ever bought was a box of HDM Epi 2s based on reviews. After sampling different marcas, blends and vitolas Ive realized Im not a big fan of the HDM profile.

Additionally, I know people that arent fans of the Trini profile, but I love the Robusto T and Fundadores. Point is taste is subjective, reviews even more so.

I think a sampler is the right way to go and have not met many people that didnt like Monte, Bolivar & Partagas.


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

piperdown said:


> Not meaning to detract but the bolded above is a term I haven't heard for a long, long time! Old Mike needed a bit of seasoning&#8230;.lol


I picked up on that straight away, but Stranger things have happened . . . .


----------

